# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  العدنانيّون ليسوا مستعربين , واليهود عرب أقحاح

## الساري

*إن أبا اليهود هو ( يهودا )*
*واسم ( يهودا ) على اسم ( هود ) النبي العربي أخي عاد القبيلة العربية ذات العماد !*
*فما سرّ توافق التسمية ؟*

*إن يهودا هو ابن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهم الصلاة والسلام .*
*وإبراهيم حفيدا لـنبي الله 0 هود ) العربي*
*فالنتيجة أن يهودا حفيد لهود , فلا عجب أن يحمل اسمه*
*وهو من شواهد عروبة اليهود*
*بل إن تسمية ( إسحق ) بهذا الاسم العربي ( إضحاك ) دليل آخر , فلعله مأخوذ من إضحاك الله لأمه الذي حكاه قوله تعالى { فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحق }*
*وكذا تسمية ( يعقوب ) بهذا الاسم العربي المأخوذ من التعقيب إشارة أخرى , فلعله مأخوذ من قوله تعالى { ومن وراء إسحق بعقوب }*
*فكون جد اليهود مسمي باسم عربي على النبي ( هود ) وكون أبويه إسحاق ويعقوب حملا اسمين عربيّين , فهذا شاهد مهم على عروبة اليهود .*

*والشاهد الاهم أن جد اليهود الذي هو إبراهيم الخليل حفيد لهود العربي*

*فالنتيجة أن اليهود عرب أقحاح .*

*وبه أيضا ينتفي كون العرب العدنانيّين ( ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم ) عجما استعربوا بمصاهرتهم جرهم العربية وتكلمهم بلسانها , بل هم عرب خُلّص يرجعون إلى ( هو د ) أخي ( عاد ) القبيلة العربية .*

*هذا على عدّ القحطانيين يرجعون إلى هود , والعدنانيّين إلى إسماعيل .*

*أما على رأي من رأى أن قحطان قبيلتان :*
*قحطان الأولى , وقد هلكت وبادت , وهي نسل قحطان بن هود .*
*وقحطان الثانية , وهي من نسل قحطان بن الهميسع بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل .* 
*فالأمر يصير به محسوما , إذ يرجع العرب قحطانيّوهم وعدنانيّوهم إلى إسماعيل , مما يبطل زعم أن ولد إسماعيل عجم قد استعربوا*

*وبه أيضا تثبت عروبة اليهود . كونهم هم والعرب القحطانيين والعدنانيين من نسل الخليل حفيد ( هود ) العربي .*

*وهذا الرأي مسنود بنصوص شرعية* 
*وعليه بوّب البخاري - نعّمه الله بالفردوس -**باباً في كتاب المناقب من صحيحه أسماه : ( باب نسبة اليمن إلى إسماعيل ) بناه على**حديث :*
*( ارموا بني إسماعيل فإن أباكم كان رامياً** )* 
*قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم لجماعة مرّ بهم يرمون من بني أسلم .*
*وبنو أسلم**من الأزد من قحطان*

*ومن النصوص ما روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة في حديثه عن إبراهيم الخليل , ف**ذكر هاجر فقال :*
*"* *تلك أمكم يا بني ماء السماء** "* *يخاطب الأنصار , وهم من قحطان*
*فكونه جعل هاجر أما لهم دليل على أنهم من ذرية ابنها إسماعيل*
*وقد أول بعض العلماء هذين الحديثين بما يصرفهما عن ظاهرهما .*
*لكني رأيت كل تأويلاتهم لا تسندها حجة أكيدة .*
*فالخلاصة أنه على الرأيين كليهما فالعرب كلهم أقحاح , لا مستعرب فيهم , واليهود عرب أيضا*

*هذا مبلغ علمي قصير الذرع*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## مهداوي

بارك الله فيك
ما هو تعريف "العرب"؟

----------


## الساري

الأخ الفاضل مهداوي :
سؤالك صعب بقدر تشعّب القول في نشأة العرب , وسبب التسمية
سأجيبك بما لم يخالف فيه أحد , فأقول :
الجواب :
العرب : قبائل نسلت من سام بن نوح منها طسم وجديس وعمليق وأميم ...وعاد وثمود ومدين .... ونسلهم , فهذه القبائل أجمع الناس على تسميتها بالعرب .

----------


## محمد الجروان

يهودا او يهوذا ليس ابا اليهود الوحيد بل ابو احد اسباطهم 
ثم اخي الفاضل ما مصدرك ان ابراهيم عليه السلام هو حفيد لهود عليه السلام

----------


## الساري

أستاذي محمد بشحمه ولحمه هنا ؟! أشكر لك تشريفك . 



> يهودا او يهوذا ليس ابا اليهود الوحيد بل ابو احد اسباطهم


أشكر لك الفائدة .
والذي يعنينا أن إيهودا رحمه الله تعالى وهو جدّ بعض أسباطهم سمّاه يعقوب عليه السلام بهذا الاسم للسبب الذي ذكرته - والله أعلم - , وقد اخترته لأن اليهود سموا به ولأن اسمه من الشواهد .
والذي يعنينا أيضا أن جميع أسباطهم هم نسل أولاد يعقوب الأحد عشر , فيصيرون من نسل إبراهيم الخليل ليدخلوا في النسب الذي ذكرتُه ,



> ثم اخي الفاضل ما مصدرك ان ابراهيم عليه السلام هو حفيد لهود عليه السلام


ما ذكرتُ هو الأمر الذي لم أجدهم اختلفوا فيه .
فهم مهما زادوا ونقصوا وقدموا وأخروا فإنهم ينتهون بنسب إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام , وبنسب قحطان إلى ( هود ) عليه السلام .
*أجد هذا في كتب السيرة والتفسير والأنساب و وأراهم ينسبونه إيضا إلى التوراة والإنجيل*

*أعرض عليك الآن نماذج من كتب التفسير وحدها تفيد هذا , وغالب ما عداها ممن تناول المسألة ذكر ما ترى هنا – مع الزيادة أو النقص أو التقديم والتأخير أو قريبا من هذا :*

*1- في تفسير القرطبي ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن ) عند قوله تعالى : { وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر ... } قال :*
*"وهو إبراهيم بن تارح بن ناخور بن ساروع بن أوغو بن فالغ* *بن عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام "*
*وعند قوله تعالى : { قيل لها ادخلي الصرح ... } قال :*
*" سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان* *بن عابر بن شالخ بن ارفخشذ بن سام بن نوح "*
*2- في ( البحر المحيط ) عند قوله تعالى : { وإذ ابتلى إبراهيمَ ربُّه بكلمات ... } قال أبو حيان :*
*" وابراهيم هنا ، وفي جميع القرآن هو الجد الحادي والثلاثون لنبينا رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم ، وهو خليل اللّه ، ابن تارح بن ناجور بن ساروغ بن أرغو بن فالغ بن عابر ، وهو هود النبي عليه السلام "*
*3- في ( التحرير والتنوير ) عند قوله تعالى : { إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح .... } من سورة النساء , قال ابن عاشور :*
*" وإبراهيم هو الخليل، إبراهيم بن تارح والعرب تسميه آزر بن ناحور بن ساروغ بن أرعو بن فالغ بن عابر بن شالح بن قينان بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح "*
*4- في ( نظم الدرّ ) , بعد تفسير قوله تعالى : { ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب .... ) قال البقاعي :*
*" ذكر قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام من التوراة : ذكر في السفر الأول منها أنه إبراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور بن شارغ بن آرغو بن فالغ بن عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح ؛ لأنه قال في التوراة : لما أتت على سام مائة سنة ولد له أرفخشد فأتت عليه خمس وثلاثون سنة فولد له شالاح وسماه في موضع آخر شالح ، فأتت عليه ثلاثون سنة فولد له عابر فأتت عليه أربع وثلاثون سنة فولد له فالغ ، فأتت عليه ثلاثون سنة فولد له آرغُو ، فأتت عليه اثنتان وثلاثون سنة فولد له شارغ فأتت عليه ثلاثون سنة فولد له ناحور ، فأتت عليه تسع وعشرون سنة فولد له تارَح فأتت عليه خمس وسبعون سنة فولد له إبرم وناحور وهاران .*
*وخالفه في الإنجيل بعض المخالفة فقال في إنجيل لوقا : ناحور بن شارغ بن أرغو بن فالغ بن عابر بن صالا بن قينان بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح "*

----------


## مهداوي

> الأخ الفاضل مهداوي :
> سؤالك صعب بقدر تشعّب القول في نشأة العرب , وسبب التسمية
> سأجيبك بما لم يخالف فيه أحد , فأقول :
> الجواب :
> العرب : قبائل نسلت من سام بن نوح منها طسم وجديس وعمليق وأميم ...وعاد وثمود ومدين .... ونسلهم , فهذه القبائل أجمع الناس على تسميتها بالعرب .


جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن تعريف العرب يجب أن يكون نقطة الانطلاق في بحثك وإلا تعذر تحقيق كلامك، والتعريف الذي أوردته ليس جامعا ولا مانعا، نعم العرب ساميون ولا يمكن أن يكون العربي إلا ساميا، ولكن من هم الساميون الذين يجوز أن يقال عنه عرب؟ ولم خصصت العروبة في بعضهم دون بعض؟؟
كما أن الاستدلال بالأسماء ليس دليلا صحيحا على العروبة، فاللغات السامية تلتقي في كثير من الاشتقاقات والألفاظ وتشترك في صفات عديدة ولا أظن ذلك يخفى عليك.

----------


## الساري

أخي الفاضل مهداوي :
أشكر لك هذا الطرح الدقيق الذي يضع الأمور في نصابها ,حتى لا تكون دعاوى إنشائية لا تصدر عن تاصيل علمي .
وبمناسبة ذكرك لمصطلح ( الساميين ) فإن بعض المهتمين يرى إلغاء هذا المصطلح ( الحادث ) وإبداله بمصطلح ( العرب ) فهو يرى أن أمة العرب أوسع مما صنفهم ذاك المستشرق الذي وضع مصطلح ( الشعوب السامية ) .



> ولكن تعريف العرب يجب أن يكون نقطة الانطلاق في بحثك وإلا تعذر تحقيق كلامك، والتعريف الذي أوردته ليس جامعا ولا مانعا، نعم العرب ساميون ولا يمكن أن يكون العربي إلا ساميا، ولكن من هم الساميون الذين يجوز أن يقال عنه عرب؟ ولم خصصت العروبة في بعضهم دون بعض؟؟


أرى أن طلبك تحديد مبتدأ نسب العرب لا يخدم غاية موضوعي هذا .
فأنا لا أعلم أحدا من الباحثين المحققين نفى عروبة قبيلة عاد .
إن كان حصل فطلبك مهم لكون الموضوع بُنِيَ على أساس عروبة ( عاد ) فيجب أولا إثبات عروبتها لتثبت عروبة عدنان وبني إسرائيل .
أما إن لم تكن تعلم خلافا في عروبتها , فلا حاجة بنا لبحث بداية جنس العرب , لأن غاية موضوعي إثبات عروبة العدنايين , وكذا اليهود بإثبات انتمائهم إلى ( عاد ) وليس لإثبات أصل العرب .



> كما أن الاستدلال بالأسماء ليس دليلا صحيحا على العروبة، فاللغات السامية تلتقي في كثير من الاشتقاقات والألفاظ وتشترك في صفات عديدة ولا أظن ذلك يخفى عليك.


وصل بعض المحققين إلى أن ( جميع اللغات السامية كالفارسية والعبرية , إنما هي لهجات تفرّعت من اللغة العربية .
ومن أدلتهم أن اللغة العربية هي الوحيدة التي تجد فيها قاسم مشترك مع جميع اللغات السامية , بينما لا تجد هذا بين سائر اللغات السامية .

أما نفيك صراحة دلالة ألفاظ ( إسحق , يعقوب , يهودا ) صراحة على عروبة اليهود .فلا أعترض عليه لكونه صوابا , لكني لا أنظر لدلالة تلك الأسماء وحدها .
فهي وإن كانت لا ترقى لتكون دليلا أكيدا ,فإنها بانضمامها لشواهد أخرى قد تصل إلى اليقين .
وبالمناسبة , ففي البخاري حديث شريف يحمل دلالة مهمة تضاف لماستشهدت به من معاني تلك الأسماء , ليدل مجموعها على أن إبراهيم عربيّ النسب .
أعني الحديث الطويل في شان إبراهيم وهاجر وإسماعيل عليهم الصلاة والسلام , إذ كان إبراهيم يأتي من الشام إلى الحجاز يزور ابنه إسماعيل - عليهما الصلاة والسلام , بعد وفاة هاجر رضي الله تعالى عنها , جاء ولم يوافقه وتحدث مع زوجه ( الجرهمية ) وأوصاها له بالسلام وبأن يغير عتبة بابه , ثم جاء أخرى فوجده تزوج أخرى ولم يوافقه فكلّمها وأوصاها لهبالسلام وبأن يثبت عتبة بابه !
هذا الحوار مع زوزجه الأولى , ثم الحوار مع الثانية بطوله يدل على أن إبراهيم يتكلم لغة ( جرهم ) القحطانية وهي اللغة العربية .

ويظل الدليل المهم : إرجاع النسابة والمؤرخين بل والتوراة والإنجيل نسب إبراهيم إلى ( هود ) يظل دليلا كافيا يغني عن غيره إلا إن نقضه ناقض .

----------


## مهداوي

فهمت مقصدك، وقد يكون ما وصلت إليه له حظ من النظر فيبقى إثبات كون إبراهيم عليه السلام هو من نسل عاد.

تنبيه بسيط: الفارسية تنتمي إلى مجموعة اللغات الآرية (الهندو أوروبية) ولا صلة بينها وبين السامية  :Smile: 

جزاك الله خيرا على طرحك المختصر

----------


## الساري

> فهمت مقصدك، وقد يكون ما وصلت إليه له حظ من النظر فيبقى إثبات كون إبراهيم عليه السلام هو من نسل عاد.


صدقت



> تنبيه بسيط: الفارسية تنتمي إلى مجموعة اللغات الآرية (الهندو أوروبية) ولا صلة بينها وبين السامية


لقد أوقعتني بدوّامة إشكال أخر !
فالهنود والفرس على سنحة العرب من الجنس القوقازي , ولا تشابه بينهم وبين من يسمونهم بالجنس ( الآري ) جنس أوروبا الغربية , فكيف يتأتى أن تكون أم لغة الهنود والفرس هي أم لغة الآريين وهم جنسان مختلفان ؟! بينما الأولى أن تكون أمهما هي أم بني جلدتهم وهي السامية .
ومما يثير الإشكال أيضا أن اللغة الفارسية جاء الإسلام وهي تكتب من اليمين لليسار عكس اللغة اللاتينية .
وإني أستغرب كيف أن لغات نشأت في الشرق تنتمي إلى عائلة لغات في الغرب الأقصى ( أوروبا ) يفصل بينهما منطقة اللغات السامية ! لعل هذا مما يؤكد الحاجة إلى نبذ نظريات المستشرقين - ومنهم يهود ونصارى متعصبون , كاليهودي النمساوي الذي اخترع مصطلح اللغات السامية - وإعادة البحث في تاريخ البشرية ولغاتها من جديد .

وما دمت تطرقت لهذه المسألة , فلا أكتمك أني على قناعة بأمرين :

الأول : أن تقسيم اللغات إلى سامية وحامية وآرية , تقسيم خاطئ ! فأصل جميع اللغات لغة واحدة .
وأول ما يبطل الزعم بثلاثية الأصول : أنهم يرجعون كل أم منها إلى واحد من أبناء نوح الثلاثة ! فهل كان لكل ابن لغة غير لسان أخيه ؟ الجواب حتما : لا , بل لغتهم لغة واحدة هي لغة أبيهم وأمهم , لا يقبل العقل غير هذا .
وبه وحده يبطل زعم أنها ثلاث لغات مختلفة لا رابط بينها . فكيف ومعه أدلة أخرى ؟

الثاني : أن أصل لغات العالم كلها هو اللغة العربية , ومن أبسط ما يدلل به : أن أسماء شهيرة من قوم نوح عربية اللفظ , بل إن أصنامهم عربية اللفظ كذلك ! فاللغة العربية هي أصل ( جميع لغات العالم , ولا يحتاج الأمر إلا مزيد من دراسات الباحثين لمعرفة الصلات الخفية بين مختلف لغات الأرض والتي تؤكد أنها من أصل واحد .
واللغة العربية هي اللغة التي تكلم بها آدم علية الصلاة والسلام , ومن أقرب دلائل هذا أن اسمه واسم امنا حوّاء عربيا اللفظ و فآدم على وزن أفعل ( أأدم ) من الأدمة أو الأديم , وحوّاء صيغة مبالغة من من الاحتواء فكأنها تحتوي وتحتضن ...
والله أعلم .
أطلت , وأظنك أحببت أن أختصر , لكن من عيوب كتاباتي أني لا أحسن فن الاختصار , فمعذرة إليك .

----------

